# CNC plasma cut 1940 Ford mini dashboard with sound



## Tmate (Nov 2, 2022)

Just cut this mini version of a 1940 Ford dashboard, fitted with a wireless Bluetooth speaker.  When I put on the Beach Boys, it's like being in my old '40 - almost!


----------



## little ol' e (Nov 2, 2022)

As my kids would say back in the days,  I call... shotgun! and crank it up.


----------

